# Haglund's Deformity



## coders_rock! (Nov 19, 2012)

Please help me with the appropriate CPT code(s). Thank you!

Procedure:Achilles Tendon Repair, Excision of Haglund Deformity, & Removal of Bursa

A longitudinal incision was made in the midline in the posterior aspect of the heel….The haglund deformity was significant. The tendon on the distal insertion of the Achilles tendon was very thin and almost absent. The haglund deformity was removed. Several sutures were placed and tied.


----------

